#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Insert images in a pre-powerpoint slide

## PRADEEPB270

I have a powerpoint file with 5 slides and having 4 images on each slide.But slide no.5,there is only 2 images.Now,I want to add the 2 images more on slide no.5.

Is it possible to insert the images on existing slide while empty space is available?

----------


## sangomas

Yes.

You need to go to the slide you wish to add images to, select *Insert*, then chose what you wish to insert (picture, clip art, photo album etc). You will probably need to play with the location of the images, especially for overlap. With the image selected, you will have the format picture tools menus along the top, use those to manipulate the images.

Hope this helps.

----------


## steve.smith

Hi Pradeep,

Yes, you can add more images to your existing slide. To perform this follow these steps:

1. First open slide no.5 and go through the main menu
2. Now open insert menu and point at picture
3. Now click on "From File" 
4. Now select the required image

The image will appear in the center of your slide and you can adjust images according to your needs.

----------

